# JTBC Founders Cup Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a two week break, the LPGA moves to the state of Arizona for the playing of the JTBC Founders Cup. This will be the first of 12 consecutive tournaments to be played in North America. 

As many of you may remember, this tournament was first played back in 2011 and was played strictly as a charitable event. There was no purse or prize money of any kind. The tournament was won that year by Karrie Webb. Things have certainly changed since then as this is now a full field event with a generous purse, and has attracted a first class field. We can all look forward to a "shootout" as 34 players shot -10 or better last year. The cut of -2 was the lowest of the season. 

This will be tournament number 5 of 32 on the 2014 LPGA schedule. 
Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: JTBC Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the quality of the field is going to make this one a real goody. I'm looking forward to completing my strenuous 2 day work week and settling in to watch it. It has to be better than the PGA "Watching Paint & Varnish Dry Open" last weekend.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first two rounds have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: JTBC Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round one: 

1	Mirim Lee	-8	F 
2	Morgan Pressel	-7	F 
3	Eun-Hee Ji	-6	F 
3	Karrie Webb	-6	F 
3	Pernilla Lindberg	-6	F 
3	Stacy Lewis	-6	F 
3	Inbee Park	-6	F 
3	Gerina Piller	-6	F 
3	Michelle Wie	-6	F 
3	Catriona Matthew	-6	F 

For complete scoreboard with all results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: JTBC Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 
1	Mirim Lee	-13	
2	Lydia Ko	-11	
3	Sun Young Yoo-10	
4	Chella Choi	-9	
4	Jessica Korda-9	
4	So Yeon Ryu-9	
4	Inbee Park	-9	
8	Lizette Salas-8	
8	Amy Yang	-8	
8	Jodi Ewart Shadoff-8	
8	Eun-Hee Ji	-8	
8	Michelle Wie-8 

For full results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: JTBC Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 
1	Lydia Ko	-16	
2	Jessica Korda	-15 
2	Mirim Lee	-15 
4	Sun Young Yoo	-14 
5	Azahara Munoz	-13 
5	Michelle Wie	-13	
5	Amy Yang	-13	
5	Chella Choi	-13	
5	So Yeon Ryu	-13	
10	Paula Creamer	-12	
10	Stacy Lewis	-12 
10	Morgan Pressel	-12	
13	Cristie Kerr	-11	
13	Laura Davies	-11	
13	Pornanong Phatlum	-11	
13	Jaye Marie Green	-11	
13	Lexi Thompson	-11	
13	Lizette Salas	-11	
13	Inbee Park	-11 

For complete results and live scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: JTBC Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1 Karrie Webb -19 F 
2 Stacy Lewis -18 F 
2 Azahara Munoz -18 F 
2 Amy Yang -18 F 
2 Mirim Lee -18 F 
2 Lydia Ko -18 F 
7 Pornanong Phatlum -17 F 
7 So Yeon Ryu -17 F 
7 Jessica Korda -17 F 
10 Inbee Park -16 F 
10 Cristie Kerr -16 F 
12 Caroline Masson -15 F 
12 Lizette Salas -15 F 
12 Michelle Wie -15 F 

For full results and all live scoreboards: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: JTBC Founders Cup Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Quite a shocker!


----------

